# Lector-grabador tarjetas magneticas



## BACHAB (Mar 24, 2010)

Que tal, actualmente uso las tarjetas magneticas para colectivos, muy practicas, y estaba pensando que es algo muy util por lo economico que parece el sistema.
Estoy buscando algun lector-grabador con interfase USB para la PC y algun soft.
Mi pregunta es : 
Alguien sabe que tipo de tarjetas son, y por lo tanto que tipo de lectograbador tengo que comprar?
Y si existen con interfase USB y con algun soft p/ programar las tarjetas, o tengo que usar un PIC...?
Gracias


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 24, 2010)

Queres cargar $$ en una tarjeta?


----------



## MrCarlos (Mar 24, 2010)

Hola BACHAB

Aquí hay varios enlaces que te pueden ayudar

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/tarjetas-goldwafer-pic-16f84-memoria-24lc16-649/
Originador Rene
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...acion-acerca-posnet-omni-395-impresora-26974/
Originador ignacio.manzano
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/tarjetas-magneticas-ram-otras-16355/
Originador fernandob
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f26/proyecto-escolar-directivo-escuela-15095/
Originador ABELINO
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f15/leer-escribir-tarjetas-banda-magnetica-autobus-metro-14821/
Originador AsimoJMSR
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f26/lector-tarjetas-magneticas-6193/
Originador niten
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/lector-grabador-tarjetas-magneticas-12207/
Originador especulo
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/lector-tarjetas-telefono-8888/
Originador mi_floresta
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/lector-magnetico-7675/
originador criszerox

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## tecnogirl (Mar 26, 2010)

BACHAB: Las tarjetas magneticas de las que hablas son como estas ?
Saludos


----------

